# where to order



## USEF THE MAG (Jul 7, 2006)

Where do ya'll order your rod building supplies? Ive been out of building for a couple years (2 year old), but getting back into it. Mudhole seems to have best selection; but shipping is crazy expensive. I had some guides, butt cap, handle in my shopping cart and they want 11.95 to ship. They base shipping on your order total. So my guides costs 50 bucks, does not mean that should cost more in shipping. 

So, where eles can i try??? thanks


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

go to rodbuilding.org. look on the list on the left
Custom Tackle Supply
Fishsticks
Acidrod.com

ALL Very good dealers with good solid Items,great knowlage of the art, and are all great people to deal with


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

I generally order from Mudhole since when I have a rod in mind to build, I need the blank, grips, guides and supplies as well. While their shipping for small stuff is a little expensive, it's very reasonable when you're buying blanks (as their oversize shipping fee is only $10 for as many blanks as you're buying). They also have the largest selection of blanks.


----------



## Oldmulletbreath (Jan 7, 2006)

I just went to fishsticks ........ said the account has been suspended??? what happened there? I wanted to build a Rainshadow for a friend of mine, anybody know where else I can order one?


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

Oldmulletbreath said:


> I just went to fishsticks ........ said the account has been suspended??? what happened there? I wanted to build a Rainshadow for a friend of mine, anybody know where else I can order one?


I know that they have been trying to upgrade their website, it has been outdated for some time. Call Scott or Karen @ 919-900-8998. they may not answer, but will return your call pretty quick usually


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

i order from mudhole, anglers workshop, acidrod and merrick.

i dont order from fishticks, talked to scott and he wanted $250 to open first order, wanted $1500 per year to keep wholesale account... they don't carry much stuff and they want $1500 per year, if they carry a wide variety then i'd say yes.

no st. croix
no g.loomis
no calstar 
no seeker
no lamiglas ( just started carrying)
no talon


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

HellRhaY said:


> i dont order from fishticks, talked to scott and he wanted $250 to open first order, wanted $1500 per year to keep wholesale account... they don't carry much stuff and they want $1500 per year, if they carry a wide variety then i'd say yes.


That's unfortunate. Scott's a good guy, but I have to admit things are a lot different from the way it was run before. Robert and Ray seemed to take care of everyone, wholesale or not, and there wasn't a minimum.


----------



## fishnuttz (Jun 27, 2008)

sure do miss the OLD fishsticks Ray & Rob Were the best...


----------

